# Pushing Up Daisies



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

that sleep mask looks cool, too bad its out of stock. The web and hearse cookie cutter is outrageously priced, compared to getting a whole detailed cake pan for less on their site. overall neat stuff, the chocolate heart gets my vote for best item.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

My personal favorite is the hearse purse!
Might have to get me one of those.  

Thanks for refreshing my memory for this site, haven't been on it in at least a year! Probably because I lost my favorites in a crash. 
Awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very interesting sight. my vote is for the tombstone earrings and a close tie in for the coffin ring. the hearse stickpin and coffin candy box are pretty cool too. the dentures ice cube tray, well, that would kind of gag me. lol. it's kinda funny and not. lol oh, i love the tombstones on a stick.


----------

